# visit visa to work parmit



## mehar_arain (Jul 16, 2011)

hi how i can change my visit visa to work parmit visa plz tel me now am in canada and i have 6 month visa of visit ok am wait thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mehar_arain said:


> hi how i can change my visit visa to work parmit visa plz tel me now am in canada and i have 6 month visa of visit ok am wait thanks


You will need to find an employer willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire you.


----------

